# Let us know if you have a hitch on your vehicle



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Just received this text from Uber: "Uber Survey: Let us know if you have a hitch on your vehicle by replying "yes" to this text."

That's it. No context. 

Is this a good thing one has a hitch? Could go both ways. If Uber would like to implement trailer carrying into their service - good (although I highly doubt they are thinking about it). If not, they might want to point out that having a visible hitch somehow repulse customers resulting in lower rating.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

OR Uber wants to pay you a minimum fare for hauling their s*** to a trade show or event!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

UberMovers


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

More like UberTRASH


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Maybe for bike racks?


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> Maybe for bike racks?


 Nice! This is the most likely explanation so far! Spring is coming, summer is coming, so bike rack would be handy!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Charge $25 cargo fee if you have to utilize the hitch for the pax.


----------

